# Zkittles, Northern lights and Purple Rock Candy (week 5 flower)



## TheNukeHead (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

Very very nice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

@ness2  , Nice 
What light is that model number by Mars I heard good things about them also, Looks like it fits prefect.
Can you tell Member Ness2 how you like it and would you buy again
Food for thought ness


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @ness2  , Nice
> What light is that model number by Mars I heard good things about them also, Looks like it fits prefect.
> Can you tell Member Ness2 how you like it and would you buy again
> Food for thought ness


This is the Mars Hydro TSL 2000, perfect fit for a 2x4 tent. This light changed everything for my ladies! This light is very powerful, lucky it has a dial to turn it down during veg. Mid flower and I still only have it up to 80%. Even though it is a LED board it does still put off quite a bit of heat. Not enough to burn the plants but enough to mess up temp in your tent if you don't keep it in check. I also have a Mars Hydro TS 600 which I use in my smaller 2x2 tent. Mars Hydro is definitely worth the price, very well crafted and will change your flower and plant size big time. Any other questions just ask away✌








						Mars Hydro TSL 2000 Led Grow Light 300W | For 4x2ft(120x60cm)
					

Zero Noise, Extension Cord, Dimming knob and Multi-connect function,Spectrum: 660-665nm, 730-740nm, 3000-3200K,6000-6500K (Full Spectrum) 【High Yields up to 2.3 g/W】Newest SMD TECH,maximum quality and Yields better than traditional HPS. 【NEW Dimming Design】 New upgraded TS lights (except TS600)...




					epicledgrowlight.com
				












						Mars Hydro TS 600 Full Spectrum 100W LED Grow Light
					

TS600 is an introductory LED grow light with a low upfront cost and good results, for novices who are interested in growing indoor. TS600 can bring obvious improvements to 1-2 plants.Wattage - 100w Veg Coverage - 2x2 ft Flower Coverage - 1.5x1.5 ftThe overwhelming choice for most growers...




					www.mars-hydro.com


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 5, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> This is the Mars Hydro TSL 2000, perfect fit for a 2x4 tent. This light changed everything for my ladies! This light is very powerful, lucky it has a dial to turn it down during veg. Mid flower and I still only have it up to 80%. Even though it is a LED board it does still put off quite a bit of heat. Not enough to burn the plants but enough to mess up temp in your tent if you don't keep it in check. I also have a Mars Hydro TS 600 which I use in my smaller 2x2 tent. Mars Hydro is definitely worth the price, very well crafted and will change your flower and plant size big time. Any other questions just ask away✌


Mars Hydro TS 600 harvest October 1st





						First Auto Flower Grow and need some advice!
					

What are the black things on your stems do? Is it a part of the LST training ??  Yeah, they are just cheap training clips. I had to train the main stem down because they are getting too close to the light.  If you have not already please enter the bud of the month for Sept  I cannot find the...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 6, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> This is the Mars Hydro TSL 2000, perfect fit for a 2x4 tent. This light changed everything for my ladies! This light is very powerful, lucky it has a dial to turn it down during veg. Mid flower and I still only have it up to 80%. Even though it is a LED board it does still put off quite a bit of heat. Not enough to burn the plants but enough to mess up temp in your tent if you don't keep it in check. I also have a Mars Hydro TS 600 which I use in my smaller 2x2 tent. Mars Hydro is definitely worth the price, very well crafted and will change your flower and plant size big time. Any other questions just ask away✌
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot, I started using CO2 on this grow too. Not sure if I can tell huge difference, but if you live in a cold climate it will help with keeping heat up.





						Amazon.com: ProCO2 Mini Bucket - Plant Germination Equipment (1.63 pounds) : Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Buy ProCO2 Mini Bucket - Plant Germination Equipment (1.63 pounds): Germination Kits - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 6, 2021)

I should be getting paid for advertising


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I should be getting paid for advertising✌


Above and beyond Thank You
Hey @ness2 give these pages a read 
Nuke was kind enough to review the Mars new models


----------



## ness (Oct 6, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> This is the Mars Hydro TSL 2000, perfect fit for a 2x4 tent. This light changed everything for my ladies! This light is very powerful, lucky it has a dial to turn it down during veg. Mid flower and I still only have it up to 80%. Even though it is a LED board it does still put off quite a bit of heat. Not enough to burn the plants but enough to mess up temp in your tent if you don't keep it in check. I also have a Mars Hydro TS 600 which I use in my smaller 2x2 tent. Mars Hydro is definitely worth the price, very well crafted and will change your flower and plant size big time. Any other questions just ask away✌
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello NukeHead, your grow is coming along nicely.  Are they Reg or Auto?  I'm shopping for new lighting for my Auto's just finishing up some Yumbolts.  Enjoy


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Oct 6, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> View attachment 280009
> View attachment 280007
> View attachment 280008
> View attachment 280006
> ...


Wowwww love these plants!!


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 6, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Hello NukeHead, your grow is coming along nicely.  Are they Reg or Auto?  I'm shopping for new lighting for my Auto's just finishing up some Yumbolts.  Enjoy


The 3 in flower are as follows from left to right in the tent.
Purple Zkittles Reg photo period, Northern Lights Auto and Purple Rock Candy photo period.
In germination I have Purple Dawn Photo, Grand Daddy Purple Auto and Fat Banana Auto. I like the purple strains 
Really any strain that looks unique to me. I'm definitely leaning toward exotics now. I found a Purple pheno called Dark Devil that I am definitely putting on my next up list. I'm really just in search of that special strain. 
                   Dark Devil Auto


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 6, 2021)

WeedSeedsExpress said:


> Wowwww love these plants!!


Thank you so much, I've very proud of my girls


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2021)

I like The Mars Hydro FC-E3000

Mars Hydro FC-E3000 300W LED Grow Light For Indoor Plants Full Spectrum for sale,buy Mars Hydro FC-E3000 300W LED Grow Light For Indoor Plants Full Spectrum - Mars Hydro (mars-hydro.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I like The Mars Hydro FC-E3000
> 
> Mars Hydro FC-E3000 300W LED Grow Light For Indoor Plants Full Spectrum for sale,buy Mars Hydro FC-E3000 300W LED Grow Light For Indoor Plants Full Spectrum - Mars Hydro (mars-hydro.com)
> 
> View attachment 280168


Seems like Mars has come a long way from the older heat lamps they sold me, with diodes that burned out after one use .
Real POS in the beginning.
But hey they did send me parts to re-solder all the new diodes back in . Hade to Fix your own lights  LOL  Great Chinese customer service, They sent me a handbook on how to speak Mandurian too.


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I like The Mars Hydro FC-E3000
> 
> Mars Hydro FC-E3000 300W LED Grow Light For Indoor Plants Full Spectrum for sale,buy Mars Hydro FC-E3000 300W LED Grow Light For Indoor Plants Full Spectrum - Mars Hydro (mars-hydro.com)
> 
> View attachment 280168


For sure! If love to have that light when I have the funds


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Seems like Mars has come a long way from the older heat lamps they sold me, with diodes that burned out after one use .
> Real POS in the beginning.
> But hey they did send me parts to re-solder all the new diodes back in . Hade to Fix your own lights  LOL  Great Chinese customer service, They sent me a handbook on how to speak Mandurian too.


I'm glad I got into this after they improved their products


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 8, 2021)

She's starting to get a hint of color✌
PurpleZkittles








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I'm glad I got into this after they improved their products


I have heard good reviews of their newer lights
But I refuse to Give that enemy any of my hard earned Money.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> The 3 in flower are as follows from left to right in the tent.
> Purple Zkittles Reg photo period, Northern Lights Auto and Purple Rock Candy photo period.
> In germination I have Purple Dawn Photo, Grand Daddy Purple Auto and Fat Banana Auto. I like the purple strains
> Really any strain that looks unique to me. I'm definitely leaning toward exotics now. I found a Purple pheno called Dark Devil that I am definitely putting on my next up list. I'm really just in search of that special strain. ✌
> ...


If that Purple Dawn is from Nukeheads, you are in for a delight!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I'm glad I got into this after they improved their products


There is no comparison.  They have upped their game considerably, especially lights for smaller operations like many folks here run for their own supply.  Myself, and I know GMO are very pleased with Mars Hydro results. I am super impressed with their SP 3000 in 4x2, or 2 of them in 4x4.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 10, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> The 3 in flower are as follows from left to right in the tent.
> Purple Zkittles Reg photo period, Northern Lights Auto and Purple Rock Candy photo period.
> In germination I have Purple Dawn Photo, Grand Daddy Purple Auto and Fat Banana Auto. I like the purple strains
> Really any strain that looks unique to me. I'm definitely leaning toward exotics now. I found a Purple pheno called Dark Devil that I am definitely putting on my next up list. I'm really just in search of that special strain. ✌
> ...


Make sure you enter this beauty in BOM


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Make sure you enter this beauty in BOM


I wish I could but that's not my bud. It's up next on my grow list.  ✌


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I wish I could but that's not my bud. It's up next on my grow list.  ✌


Thks for being honest


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> If that Purple Dawn is from Nukeheads, you are in for a delight!
> 
> Bubba


Of course, it is ✌


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Thks for being honest


If that was my bud there would be a storm of pictures every day


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Of course, it is ✌


I hope you keep some for making bubble. It will be, or darn close to it, the strongest bubble ever!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

Purple dawn is one of my new favs. Just under 3 ft tall, 5 oz each. Hard, heavy buds. Perfect for indoor tents. It is strong enough to have to "plan" for it, as it will turn you to stone if over done.

Bubba


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 12, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Purple dawn is one of my new favs. Just under 3 ft tall, 5 oz each. Hard, heavy buds. Perfect for indoor tents. It is strong enough to have to "plan" for it, as it will turn you to stone if over done.
> 
> Bubba


I'm super stoked about it now! I was more excited about the GDP and Banana but I didn't do enough research on the Purple Dawn as it was a free seed from nukeheads.com


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 23, 2021)

Last day of ice flush before harvest. 4 more days I think . Huge foxtailing on the NL but she looks cool and will smoke just fine


----------



## Airbone (Oct 23, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Last day of ice flush before harvest. 4 more days I think . Huge foxtailing on the NL but she looks cool and will smoke just fine
> View attachment 280928
> View attachment 280929
> View attachment 280930
> ...


Very nice bro!


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 25, 2021)

Harvest day again! A couple days earlier than I thought but they were ready
RH at a perfect 62% temps in the mid 60's. Low and slow


----------



## Bubba (Oct 28, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I'm super stoked about it now! I was more excited about the GDP and Banana but I didn't do enough research on the Purple Dawn as it was a free seed from nukeheads.com


Mine were freebies too. I am buying more!

Bubba


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 28, 2021)

There has to be a bud of the month contender in there somewhere. I'd be taking a ton of pictures.


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 29, 2021)

Northern Lights yielded a little over 3oz and also dried the quickest this took me about 5 hours . Having a trim party tomorrow for the other two


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 30, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Northern Lights yielded a little over 3oz and also dried the quickest this took me about 5 hours . Having a trim party tomorrow for the other two✌
> View attachment 281247
> View attachment 281246


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 31, 2021)

Done and done
All 3 ladies 8.71oz and 120g trim


----------

